# I traded a donkey for.....



## jdomep (Jan 24, 2008)

I love my donks but am SO happy to have her




Her mommy went to college and "grandma" wanted another donkey so we traded.

Her name is Kahlua she is 6 years old and 15.2HH and she smells SO good. It has been 2 years since I have had bigs and missed them.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new family member.

Wishing you all the best with her.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 24, 2008)

That was a great trade. You got the better end of the deal. Beautiful donkey.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 24, 2008)

She's a beauty!!





Do you still have a donkey? If so, how do donkey and horse get along so far?

You both look happy!! Congrats!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]*Kahlua is beautiful



*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*but...you better not have traded Vernon ??




*[/SIZE]


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!



Pretty nice trade for everyone!


----------



## minie812 (Jan 25, 2008)

SHE HAS A KIND EYE AND VERY PRETTY TOO


----------



## jdomep (Jan 25, 2008)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> [SIZE=12pt]*Kahlua is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

NO WAY! He's my baby - they get along just fine


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2008)

She is very sweet looking! Its hard to tell from the pics, what breed is she? QH?


----------



## jdomep (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes she is a registered QH. I think she called her a Liver Chestnut?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 26, 2008)

Possibly, she is pretty deep colored. But most livers are very deep.

Either way she is beautiful. What do you plan on doing with her? I have a paint mare that we ride just for our own pleasure. (the benefits of owning a large horse!!!)





I am trying to teach my paint mare to pony my mini, so when I go out on the trails miss Bonny can go!

I would love to see more pics of your new gal!

my paint:


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations!! It's wonderful to be owned by a biggie isn't it? We have nine and although the minis, dwarfs, and donkeys really steal my heart, I wouldn't want to be without my big guys. Have fun!


----------



## jdomep (Jan 27, 2008)

I emailed the pic of me and her to a friend who has known me for 16 years - I used to board my horse with him before Doug and kids and he said - he couldn't even see the horse for the smile on my face





She is my 10th big and I have never felt so connected with a horse like this before, I have always loved all my horses but you know sometimes it is just different. I did have a gelding that was in my soul but had to sell him when Doug and I got pregnant with Oliver and couldn't afford the board - when we bought the farm I tried to find him and get him back with no luck but I keep his 8x10 on my wall.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats awesome. I am glad you have a great horse!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 27, 2008)

i agree, i love my minis and donks but no way am i ready to give up my bigs yet... we have 3 mares and a large pony, plus my daughter's gelding and my other daughter's mare... i plan to breed my older paint mare again this year, would sure like one more foal out of her before she gets too old...

Bonny your paint mare is gorgeous!!!

jdomep i agree with your friend, can't see the horse for your smile


----------



## Bonny (Jan 27, 2008)

[quote name='PaintedPromiseRanch' date='Jan 27 2008, 05:59 PM' post='962175'

Bonny your paint mare is gorgeous!!!

jdomep i agree with your friend, can't see the horse for your smile





Thanks! She was a rescue. She has come along way. God made her beautiful, I just gave her the TLC.

I agree, I love to see someone smile because they LOVE their animals!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2008)

CONGRATS. Just from your picture you can see how happpy you are.



. She looks like a very nice mare. I agree with what everyone else has said, I love my minis and donkeys, but there is no way I would ever be without the biggies either. We still have our 5 arabians, 1 saddlebred, the only thing I dont miss at all is all the shows and traveling with the saddlebreds, Bob (hubby) who was a draft horse man, before we met (and for a long time after) keeps telling me he woudnt want another draft, but...ummmm...we'll see.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]She's beautiful Julie![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I'm like everyone else too, gotta have both big and small... Nothing wrong with that![/SIZE]


----------



## Bonny (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes... And how about a few more pictures?!

I love having bigs and smalls. They are so different.


----------



## Alex (Feb 1, 2008)

Shes gorgous!!!!


----------

